# Fetching the newspaper



## sweetness (Oct 26, 2009)

This was the smartest thing I ever taught Walter to do; it is so nice on a snow-covered December morning to have him run out and bring in the Tribune.

It was really easy, we just started by playing fetch with the paper. I'd throw it and he'd bring it back to me, the whole time I was referring to it as the "paper", not the newspaper or Tribune. Then from the front porch, I would say to him "where's the paper", "go get the paper", and I would walk out with him to find the paper. It helps having a paperboy who is pretty good about getting the paper in the same spot every day. As soon as he saw it, he would rush up to it and grab it, I would instantly turn around and quickly walk back to the house and tell him "thank you" and "good boy", and give him one of the real good treats like beef jerky for dogs once he dropped it inside the house.

I have to say, it was really that simple. It helps that Goldens are so smart and eager to please. I finished up by training him not to bite down into the paper and leave teeth marks on the outside few pages. I just used the "be nice" command we use when he gently bites or gets too mouthy when we are playing. 

Of course this won't work if you have the type of dog that will take off exploring the neighborhood if you let him out without a lease.


----------



## tanianault (Dec 11, 2010)

That sounds like an excellent reason to resume delivery of our local paper! Great trick - thanks for explaining how you trained it.

- Tania


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

That's so cool!! Good boy Walter! 

We don't get the paper anymore, but I do let Merlin "help" me carry the mail in.  Last week I wrote a note for DH, gave it to Merlin and told him to go find his daddy who was at the other end of the house. He delivered it!  I was asking DH if he wanted pizza for dinner. LOL!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

That is great! I grew up in Chicago and am wondering if he can even fetch the Sunday Trib, as it can get pretty thick. What a wonderful trick!


----------



## shicagah (Aug 1, 2009)

I used to live in Chicago as well and the golden we had when I was younger used to fetch the papers, both thick and thin. It was pretty awesome to not have to make a mad dash for the driveway and back again. Excellent to know how it's done; I haven't had reason to ask my dad of it as of yet.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

ebenjamin85 said:


> That is great! I grew up in Chicago and am wondering if he can even fetch the Sunday Trib, as it can get pretty thick. What a wonderful trick!


 
Yes, they can fetch the Sunday paper, Dylan has been doing it for years.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a smart dog and a good trick...

My parents had a dog before I was born (a long time ago in the 50's) who they taught to fetch the paper and if let outside without being watched would also fetch the neighbors papers as well. I think my Dad stopped this trick after having to redeliver the papers a few time.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

This is a "right of passage" in our home. It is the senior's dog job until it becomes "job" for them although I have been known to allow one of the younger dogs to do it now and then. Started with Brandi, then Keeper and now it is Lucy who fetches up the paper. 
They got to earn their keep you know!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

We have a paper girl here as well. She is very proud of herself when she brings it in.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow, I am so impressed! I wish I could teach Hank that, but the road is about 1000' from our front door and outside his invisible fence boundary. If I ever move to town, that's the first thing I'm going to teach!


----------



## sweetness (Oct 26, 2009)

Willow52 said:


> Wow, I am so impressed! I wish I could teach Hank that, but the road is about 1000' from our front door and outside his invisible fence boundary. If I ever move to town, that's the first thing I'm going to teach!


Just bribe your paperboy into chucking the paper into the middle of your front yard. Cheaper than moving into town.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

That's a great trick! Fortunately our paper is delivered right to our mailbox beside our front door, but Molson still helps carry the mail in. When we arrive home and open the front door, we say "Paperboy!" as we reach into the mailbox and he patiently waits (with tail wagging a million miles a second) for us to give him the mail and newspaper to carry through the house to the recycling bin.  It's his favourite part of the day I think!



Merlins mom said:


> That's so cool!! Good boy Walter!
> 
> We don't get the paper anymore, but I do let Merlin "help" me carry the mail in.  Last week I wrote a note for DH, gave it to Merlin and told him to go find his daddy who was at the other end of the house. He delivered it!  I was asking DH if he wanted pizza for dinner. LOL!


lol! Too cute! We do the same thing between Jay and I


----------

